# Cover stain recoat time?



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

Did a "cover stain" search with 285 results. Nothing in titles about recoat time so I'll start one. 

Usually, when cover staining an interior, leave it for the end of the day so you don't have to stick around to ingest all the gassing off of the drying oil. 

Occasionally, recoating with latex has to be done next. What's the shortest dry time with good results? I'm going over smooth, well sanded, wallpaper glue (didn't feel like scrubbing) with the cover stain (zinnser).


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

1 hour depending on ambient temps and relative humidity.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

You didn't feel like scrubbing? You lazy man! Get a high powered fan, it will excelerate the drying time.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

As soon as my eyes don't burn anymore and I don't feel dizzy anymore it's about time for another go. (I kid)


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

TDS

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> You didn't feel like scrubbing? You lazy man! Get a high powered fan, it will excelerate the drying time.


Three rinses and you should still use oil primer so might as well leave the glue on.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

If the glue is heavy and will yield a "poor finish" of course it would have to be scrubbed. But this glue is barely noticeable unless a little water activates it instantly.

I'm done with diff too. That stuff made me sick. And to wash the glue well the diff makes a big diff. 

Next time it's the $50 wagner steamer from big box. Also saves $10 bucks a day on diff! Five days of stripping pays for it!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Nobody mentioned gardz which is what i use after stripping. Less odor and cleanup work. Dries as fast as cs.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Nobody mentioned gardz which is what i use after stripping. Less odor and cleanup work. Dries as fast as cs.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Then paint or does it need primer?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sincere painter said:


> Then paint or does it need primer?


Gardz is primer.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

No more oil. Gardz is the deal for my wallpaper removal jobs. I have the paint store throw a bit of tint to make it more visible.:thumbup:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Nobody mentioned gardz which is what i use after stripping. Less odor and cleanup work. Dries as fast as cs.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


 Right on!:thumbsup:


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

My glue is super thin. Will it work over really thin, almost invisible glue?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sincere painter said:


> My glue is super thin. Will it work over really thin, almost invisible glue?


Most likely.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

I know I might be asking too much. 
Guardz is probably more like insurance. After the glue is washed off the walls, there's always a chance something is missed and hard to see the misses. 
Guardz then will ensure a uniform paint finish. 

If the glue is not washed at all but sanded nice and smooth and cover stained, might still be less effort than wash a couple times, dry, and Guardz. The stink from the cs might be the deal breaker.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

I have used cs mainly for wall paper for years 
With a fan I was floating within 2 hrs for sure . 
Now . Just started using guards ! Wow 
Good stuff then read some threads on here 
About safe and simple . Wow again . 
If the glue is bad then scotch Brite pads and water and krud cutter clean dry and prime .


----------



## PhillysFinest (Jun 9, 2012)

sincere painter said:


> Did a "cover stain" search with 285 results. Nothing in titles about recoat time so I'll start one.
> 
> Usually, when cover staining an interior, leave it for the end of the day so you don't have to stick around to ingest all the gassing off of the drying oil.
> 
> Occasionally, recoating with latex has to be done next. What's the shortest dry time with good results? I'm going over smooth, well sanded, wallpaper glue (didn't feel like scrubbing) with the cover stain (zinnser).


"Recoat" means to apply another coat of the same product! 
You mean "when is cover stain dry enough to apply the finish products"?

If you are applying latex over cover stain, when it looks and feels dry, I would go for it.

FYI - wallpaper hangers call wallpaper adhesive "paste", not "glue"!


----------



## IHATE_HOMEDEPOT (May 27, 2008)

I have seen wp paste do weird stuff to finish paint. Kinda eats it and wants to flake off over time.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

PhillysFinest said:


> "Recoat" means to apply another coat of the same product!
> You mean "when is cover stain dry enough to apply the finish products"?
> 
> If you are applying latex over cover stain, when it looks and feels dry, I would go for it.
> ...


Yes I meant applying finish paint over cs, not the second finish. 

Put gripper over the super smooth paste and it swelled the paste, or activated it, and leveled down again as it dried whoow! Scared me a little. But now I don't trust the gripper to seal and I just want to go over it with the cover stain now. Live and learn. Next time maybe I'll try quardz, I was lazy just didn't feel like trying another product. Sorry everyone. You can say I told you so. 

Maybe I need to get a rep to give some sample or something. Don't like washing all the paste just to prime anyway. Might as well sand pAste smooth and dive into wonderful cover stain. 

Will cover stain fix my situation?


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

It's very simple, use gardz. It's what all the cool painters like me use. 

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> It's very simple, use gardz. It's what all the cool painters like me use.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Guardz now, instead of cover stain? Then finish on it right away with paint? Won't reactivate??


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Nvm....


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sincere painter said:


> Guardz now, instead of cover stain? Then finish on it right away with paint? Won't reactivate??


Just use Gardz.

Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Gardz, topcoat. Sanity. In that order. Life is too short to be rolling oil.:thumbsup:


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Nobody mentioned gardz which is what i use after stripping. Less odor and cleanup work. Dries as fast as cs.
> 
> Sent from my MB508 using Paint Talk


Necro time. What exactly does necro mean anyway??

Looking back to this job where I used Guardz after stripping. I was just going indoors this fall and cover stain was too much odor. Mistake. Guardz didn't "build" enough and ended up starting over with cover stain and the difference is too incredible for my emotions to put into words at the moment. I'm still trying to decompress from the experience and eager to give Guardz another chance but need the higher build. Thinking of gripper or latex cover stain but can't find dry mil thickness specs anywhere on the web??

Ready set go lol...


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Why not strip the paste? Warm water works. Warm water with vinegar works. Warm water and a cup to gallon ratio of fabric softener works, and smells better than vinegar. Sand, prime, paint.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Necro - greek prefix meaning death. Or just googler it.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Gardz- or any primer is not to replace actually knowing you should strip as much paste as you can off. Its to prevent any residue from reactivating...

If the walls are rough , gardz- skim and reprime.


----------



## sincere painter (Apr 14, 2010)

But the cover stain will seal paste AND build for less patching...

I could see how Guardz is for walls that don't need extensive patching. My application had multiple drywall damages... Bubbling drywall paper, high and low spots from separating paper, torn paper. Guardz seals nicely, patches well, but after sanding patches and re-guardzing, and painting two coats, many imperfections still showed. If I had used cs, and I did after the fact, these imperfections go away as if it got a heavy skim.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

Guardz is way over-sold on this site. It's a specialty primer, i.e. for special situations only. Don't re-invent the wheel. I've worked for guys in the past that never bothered to remove the glue from the walls - just an orbital sander to level it off and Cover-stain as the primer - and it always worked perfectly. What I have done in the past was just clean the walls with a warm/hot solution of fabric softener diluted in water. Then after all the mud repairs which covered 40-60% of the surface, I just used a typical latex wallprimer. Always worked great.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

coverstain will work. I love coverstain, but if I can use something else (wb) that will do the trick, to me that's easier.

I use gardz probably more for sealing over "trouble" walls that has a bunch of repairs in high lighted areas where most primers don't seal quite as good.


----------

